
Ask HN: What's your dev origin story? - davetwichell
What sparked the fire for you to become a developer? We&#x27;re half way through the roughest year in memory. Let&#x27;s get back to basics and remind ourselves of why we started building software in the first place.
======
davetwichell
Willing to share your story on video? We'll include it in an upcoming article
(and enter you in a drawing for $100)
[https://vocalvideo.com/c/linearb-2](https://vocalvideo.com/c/linearb-2)

